# Got Visa & Looking for Job



## Luck01 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi,
I have recently granted visa under Skilled Migration Program ( 190). I am a supply chain professional with International experience of more than ten years. And before moving there, I would prefer to get job in my field. 

Could someone guide me how to go about it? Obviously I am not familiar with South Australian job market.
Any advice will be much appreciated.

Rgds.


----------



## Nag (Jan 11, 2013)

Job market here is veryyyy bleak.
i too thought just like u, that i can try job before coming here. but even after coming here for 1.5 years. no job.
i have 20 years experience engineering.


----------



## Luck01 (Aug 3, 2014)

Nag said:


> Job market here is veryyyy bleak.
> i too thought just like u, that i can try job before coming here. but even after coming here for 1.5 years. no job.
> i have 20 years experience engineering.


 Dear Nag,

Sorry to hear this. I am sure things for your will improve. However do let me know in which city ( of Australia) you live in.I am sure you would have done all whatever you could done by now. My best wishes are with you.

Rgds.


----------



## Nag (Jan 11, 2013)

if u are ready to do petty jobs you can try coming. also, if u have family to bring here. pls think well before doing so. come here alone try for job at least to survive enough then bring family.

regds


----------



## Evolve Migration Aus (Nov 16, 2014)

Luck01 said:


> Hi,
> I have recently granted visa under Skilled Migration Program ( 190). I am a supply chain professional with International experience of more than ten years. And before moving there, I would prefer to get job in my field.
> 
> Could someone guide me how to go about it? Obviously I am not familiar with South Australian job market.
> ...


Hi Luck01,

Once you have updated your resume, you may want to consider engaging a recruitment agency which specialises in supply chain? If you pass their initial screening interview then you will be on their database when new roles become available. When I was looking for roles, I found the Indeed job website very helpful as it collates jobs from different websites.

Good luck with the job hunting.


----------



## Luck01 (Aug 3, 2014)

Evolve Migration Aus said:


> Hi Luck01,
> 
> Once you have updated your resume, you may want to consider engaging a recruitment agency which specialises in supply chain? If you pass their initial screening interview then you will be on their database when new roles become available. When I was looking for roles, I found the Indeed job website very helpful as it collates jobs from different websites.
> 
> Good luck with the job hunting.


Hi Evolve,

Thanks for your advise. I would certainly register myself with Indeed. However I will really appreciate if you could suggest few other recruitment agencies as well. Your help will be much appreciated.

Rgds.


----------



## Luck01 (Aug 3, 2014)

Nag said:


> if u are ready to do petty jobs you can try coming. also, if u have family to bring here. pls think well before doing so. come here alone try for job at least to survive enough then bring family.
> 
> regds


Dear Nag,

Thanks for your advise and suggestion.I can sense genuiness in your tone. I am unable to figure out " petty jobs". Could you please elaborate?

Rgds.


----------



## Evolve Migration Aus (Nov 16, 2014)

Luck01 said:


> Hi Evolve,
> 
> Thanks for your advise. I would certainly register myself with Indeed. However I will really appreciate if you could suggest few other recruitment agencies as well. Your help will be much appreciated.
> 
> Rgds.


Hi,

The following agencies have a presence in Adelaide, South Australia and they seem to specialise in logistics/supply chain:

Procurement - Supply Chain Recruitment
Recruitment Services | Toll Group - Providing Global Logistics
Supply Chain, Transport, Trade & Logistics Jobs & Recruitment | ImpEx Personnel
http://www.robertwalters.com.au/procurement-supply-chain.html

Hope that helps 
Jackie


----------



## Nag (Jan 11, 2013)

Luck01 said:


> Dear Nag,
> 
> Thanks for your advise and suggestion.I can sense genuiness in your tone. I am unable to figure out " petty jobs". Could you please elaborate?
> 
> Rgds.


hi
petty jobs can be any.. pls dont need to feel bad about them. no issues in doing them.

jobs like part time or casual jobs in Groceries stores, car washing at petrol bunks, brochures or leaf lets dropping door to door, working restaurents, and these are very few. Also you can Volunteer to do some jobs for gaining rather claiming local experience.

But in australia more retail markets are large scale, i suppose, but not sure. So your field may fit for it. But one things is almost sure from my experience, getting job without landing here is practically difficult, except in rare cases.
\
all the best


----------



## Luck01 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks Nag. I wish somehow could help your situation. Your advise and suggestions are extremely important. I guess you reside in Adelaide too. Probably we may meet in March when I arrive over there.

Thanks, and good luck.


----------



## Luck01 (Aug 3, 2014)

Evolve Migration Aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> The following agencies have a presence in Adelaide, South Australia and they seem to specialise in logistics/supply chain:
> 
> ...


Dear Jackie,

I really appreciate your quick and useful advise and suggestion. You mention something " engaging recruitment agency". Does it mean to log in and get oneself registered with these agencies. Or do they offer service ( job hunting on behalf of candidate) in lieu of certain fees?

I would certainly get in touch with links given by yourself. And will let you know if something comes up.

Rgds.


----------



## Nag (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi
By the way, i am not saying about my situation, in my replies. i am saying about the possibilities as per the current situation here. Hope this situation would improve.
all the best and good luck.

rgds


----------



## iamshirish (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi there,
I am a permanent resident holder for Australia and I am planning to migrate to Australia.
I will have to stay in perth for 2 years.
I am currently working as an telecommunications engineer in WiMAX System in Nepal in an international company.
Can you suggest what are my chances?

Many thanks 
Shirish


----------



## nigelabery (Nov 27, 2014)

As already mentioned the job market in SA is weak. I know people that moved to Melbourne from SA to get a job. Even in Melbourne the job market is not strong now.


----------

